# more cobia flies



## a (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Those look great, I really like the yellow and orange one.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks, if i can i might have some for sale


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd buy some.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ill give ya as many as ya want if you take me trout fishing....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hahahaha, I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, those look awesome. :bowdown what type of outfit does it take to turn those things over? 

would i be a fool to pitch a fly to a cobe on an 8wt?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, they're pretty big! And heavy, most have lead wire wrappped arround a glass rattle under a few coats of epoxy.

I use a 12 wt. Im tired of chucking flies that are never noticed! Not to mention we see hundred pound fish up here just about every year.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Those look really nice! I need to start working on some. I really like the pink/white one, great job! :clap


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

What size hook are you tying those on?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

6/0.....pretty big for a fly. Mustad 34007's stainless mostly, heres one on a circle hook










and a couple more


----------

